# Third time was the charm



## Saul Good (Dec 12, 2019)

I found out at 5:15 tonight that I passed the power exam on my third try.  I am in Louisiana and they were one of the last states to release today.  I really thought I was going to have to wait over night for results.  I made a 47/80 October 2018, 49/80 April 2019 and passed this time. I also took the FE exam in February 2018 and failed and in April 2018 and passed. So this was my 5th test within a two year window and I’m 11 plus years out of college.
 

I was really ready to give up after the April 2019 test.  But I decided to give it one more shot.  The difference this time is I took Zach Stones class.  I still thought I failed and really wasn’t excited about getting my results back.  But I think I was very close to passing both of the previous times and Zach’s course helped me get over the edge.  I found myself in the live classes picking up on little tid bits here and there that I was not doing correctly.  I also found that the way he taught 3 phase circuit analysis made it much easier. And I guess it was just enough to get me the Pass. Because one thing is certain, that test is fricken hard.  I really don’t have much advice except to take Zach’s class if you failed and do as many practice exams as you can.

This forum has been very helpful as well.  I will definitely stick around to help out where I can. 

Congrats to everyone who passed.  For those who didn’t it’s not the end of the world. I know it sucks.  And I would know after receiving multiple fails in the last 2 years but all I can say is don’t give up and keep trying.  For those still waiting for results I’m rooting for y’all.


----------



## UKEE PE (Dec 12, 2019)

Saul Good said:


> The difference this time is I took Zach Stones class.


That was the difference for me as well. I failed in October 2018. Found out I passed today. Zach’s material is the best out there. Was worth every penny.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm in Zach's class right now. Taking the test first attempt this April and I am already studying 20 + hours a week. I absolutely love his teaching method and his website! Congrats on passing!!


----------



## bdhlphcdh (Dec 14, 2019)

SparkyBill said:


> I'm in Zach's class right now. Taking the test first attempt this April and I am already studying 20 + hours a week. I absolutely love his teaching method and his website! Congrats on passing!!


@Zach Stone, P.E. His class is very good.  If you do all of the prerequisite assignments, homework, and attend the live classes it will build a solid foundation for passing the exam.  I cannot recommend his class high enough.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 15, 2019)

SparkyBill said:


> I'm in Zach's class right now. Taking the test first attempt this April and I am already studying 20 + hours a week. I absolutely love his teaching method and his website! Congrats on passing!!


Happy to have you enrolled in our April 2020 PE exam semester @SparkyBill


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 15, 2019)

bdhlphcdh said:


> @Zach Stone, P.E. His class is very good.  If you do all of the prerequisite assignments, homework, and attend the live classes it will build a solid foundation for passing the exam.  I cannot recommend his class high enough.


Thanks for the mention, @bdhlphcdh


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 15, 2019)

UKEE said:


> That was the difference for me as well. I failed in October 2018. Found out I passed today. Zach’s material is the best out there. Was worth every penny.


Thanks for the mention, @UKEE. Congrats again! Enjoy the great feeling while it lasts, it is well deserved.


----------

